# Mcgraw ford



## craig barnett (Oct 16, 2011)

HAS NOT BEEN ANY TALK OF THIS PLACE THIS YEAR??????????????????? NOBODY HAVING ANY LUCK.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 19, 2011)

i aint got to hunt there yet but i will towards the end of nov when i come home


----------



## CharrDad (Oct 26, 2011)

3 hunts so far for me ... no deer seen while on stand. Maybe the pressure is lessening now that firearms season is in swing. I'll give it another go in a week or so.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2011)

anything been signed out on the board this year?


----------



## craig barnett (Oct 27, 2011)

HVE NOT BEEN SEEN LAST WEEK, THERE WAS THREE SMALL BUCKS AND 3 FAWNS KILLED. I HAVE NOT HAD ANYLUCK SO FAR.


----------



## texboy41 (Nov 2, 2011)

*going tomorrow*

so i haven't hunted this place and am planning on going tomorrow around 4. can anyone point me to some good places to check out?

thanks


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 2, 2011)

I ve been there 3 times this year.  Seen one doe but couldn't get a clear shot.  As of last week, the sign out sheet had 10 since mid September.  Good luck.


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 8, 2011)

WHATS UP WITH THIS PLACE THIS YEAR?????? SEEING SIGN BUT NO DEER. ITS BAD WHEN I CAN GO TO ALLATOONA WMA AND KILL DEER BUT NOT MCGRAW. SO FAR MY WORST SEASON ON MCGRAW.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 8, 2011)

Been there and have not seen anything .


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 12, 2011)

craig barnett said:


> WHATS UP WITH THIS PLACE THIS YEAR?????? SEEING SIGN BUT NO DEER. ITS BAD WHEN I CAN GO TO ALLATOONA WMA AND KILL DEER BUT NOT MCGRAW. SO FAR MY WORST SEASON ON MCGRAW.



buddy  kill a big 7 pt in hunt club next to it was 18" wide 21 in" beams and 10 in" back  tines chasin doe i roughly measure from top it head to the top tine rack was 17" tall


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 12, 2011)

REB 73 said:


> buddy of kill a big 7 pt in hunt club next to it was 18" wide 21 in" beams and 10 in" back  tines chasin doe i roughly measure from top it head to the top tine rack was 17" tall



any pics of the deer? any chance it was killed by a man named foster?


----------



## craig barnett (Nov 12, 2011)

WAS THIS DEER KILLEDON DODD LANE SIDE. IF SO I SEEN THIS DEER LAST YEAR???????????????????


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 12, 2011)

moss


----------



## brandonsc (Nov 12, 2011)

thats an awesome buck


----------



## bcriner (Nov 17, 2011)

I hunted there last Wednesday morning.  Hunted late into the morning on the Sperin Rd tract.  Then I scouted it out more since I am new to this this year.  I didn't see any deer.  Every oak ridge i scouted was covered with acorns.  I believe there is too much acorns and they are getting full before they get to where everyone is.  You have to be right on the bedding areas because they are not traveling far.


----------



## FVR (Nov 28, 2011)

Hunted there Sunday, surprised about the lack of deer sign.  They are there, I just need to put in more time.  First time I've hunted there in close to 10 years, things have changed a bit.   

Still a nice bow only area.


----------

